
Judge Rules FBI Cannot View a Phone Lock Screen Without a Warrant - feross
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/05/just-turning-your-phone-on-qualifies-as-searching-it-court-rules/?1
======
notadog
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23269835](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23269835)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23278106](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23278106)

